# Conexión de potencia Boss Ch600m



## ultrajohnny (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola, antes que nada perdon por la ignorancia pero es la primera vez que voy a hacer una conexión de esta clase y necesito ayuda para conectar y posteriormente ecualizar el audio de mi auto. Tengo un Pioneer 4800 y tengo que conectar un subwoofer Pioneer FreeAir de 120 RMS en cajon con bornera y 2 parlantes de 6x9 Pioneer de 60Rms a una potencia Boss CH600m de 75Rms x 4. Para esto cuento con un Kit de instalacion Boss. 
Lo que hice hasta ahora es fijarla y pasar los cables (positivo, remote y control de subwoofer por un lado del auto y los 2 RCA que vienen en el Kit por el otro lado del auto. El positivo a la bateria directo con fusible de 30 Amp y el remote al azul del stereo, el GND al chasis del auto. Es necesario que el negativo sea tan grueso como el positivo? Es necesario poner conectores para los cables o pueden ir directamente pelados y apretados en los tornillos de conexión de la potencia? y en las salidas de la potencia va tb el cable pelado o es conveniente poner conectores?
Lo que pienso hacer es conectar en bridge el subwoofer y los 6x9 a los otros dos canales por separado. Esto estaria bien? En ese caso no se que hacer con la conexión de las salidas RCA del stereo y entradas de la potencia ya que el stereo tiene dos pares de Rca(2 front y 2 Rear) mas otro par de control de subwoofer y la potencia tiene cuatro entradas RCA una para cada canal pero yo cuento con solo dos RCA. Que tengo que hacer? comprar otro par de RCA o en caso de usar bifurcadores en donde van en la potencia o en el stereo. Por otra parte entiendo que a los canales que se usan en Bridge no hace falta conectar las dos entradas respectivas de la potencia solo hace falta uno, en ese caso en el stereo tengo dos salidas para subwoofer, en cual de las dos iria? 
El cable que compre para conectar de las salidas de la potencia a los parlantes es de 1mm, esta bien o tendria que ser mas grueso?
Una vez instalado todo hay alguna idea basica para ecualizar todo esto?

Desde ya muchisimas gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola ultrajohnny, respecto a tu primera pregunta, es conveniente que los cables de alimentacion +, - sean del mismo calibre, lo cables que debes mantener separados (por lugares diferentes del vehiculo) son los de potencia (+,-) y los de audio (RCA, SUB, Remote), esto con el animo de evitar interferencias en la señal.

tu radio entonces debe contar con tres pares de salidas, cada una identificada con dos colores (Rojo y Blanco), un par debe decir SUB y los otros dos pares R y F (delante y trasero, esto es para controlar la conexión interna del vehiculo).  el objeto de esto es que si revisas el manual de tu radio podras notar que este tiene control de bajos (osea que puedes apagarlo desde el radio, escucharas los ovalados pero el bajo no se movera) y control de salidas o de medios.  si revisas tu cable RCA veras que las lineas estan identificadas (rojo y blanco), estas se deben conectar con el color correspondiente.

si revisas tu amplificador, este debe tener 4 canales, pero estos estan separados en dos lineas (canales 1 y 2, canales 3 y 4), esta marca de amplificador solo tiene entradas de audio (dos pares identificados con rojo y blanco), no tiene salidas para conectar a otro amplificador, esto significa que cada par de entradas controlan 1 linea de salida (ejemplo canal 1 y 2), ahi podemos identificar cual par de entrada va a controlar el subwoofer y cual los ovalados.

dices que tienes un cable RCA, lo que puedes hacer con esto es: 

1. conectarlos a cualquier salida del radio (front o rear), el que escojas es indiferente pero preferiblemente el trasero, y al otro estremo le conectas los bifurcadores (esto te ahumentaria de 2 cabos o puntas a cuatro y conectas los blancos con los blancos y los rojos con los rojos en las entradas de audio del amplificador.  esto te dara salida constante de sonido a los medios y el sub, controlando el sub con el cablecito negro que biene con el amplificador (remote sub).

2. lo otro que puedes hacer es comprar otro par de RCA y conectar un par a la salida de sub del radio y el otro par a front o rear.  tienes que identificar claramente cual es el de sub y cual el de medios, para esto ya no necesitarias cables bifurcadores porque tendrias cuatro cabos o puntas disponibles para conectar al amplificador, un par a linea 1 y otro par a linea 2 (que puede ser la linea para el subwoofer).  esto te dara control del subwoofer desde el radio (es este caso ya no necesitarias el control del sub que biene con el amplificador porque el radio lo reemplasaria).

finalmente si es mejor que le coloques conectores a los cables, esto te dara mayor estetica y facilidad al momento de conectar y desconectar los equipos.

el calibre del cable que utilices para conectar los ovalados y el sub preferiblemente debe ser gruesito, no muy delgado, ese calibre te lo dan en cualquier venta de electronicos.

espero que esta información te sirva de ayuda

hasta una nueva oportunidad.



El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## ultrajohnny (Oct 30, 2007)

Blacho, desde ya Muchisimas Gracias por la información, aclara todas mis dudas. Este fin de semana termino y ya te contare. Tu ayuda no solo es clara sino que ademas fue inmediata.
Saludos


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 31, 2007)

Siempre a la orden ultrajohnny.


----------



## Diego Coppola (Nov 1, 2007)

Estimado Bladimir,

Aprovecho la pregunta del Sr. Jonnhy para consultarte lo siguiente.

Estoy también conectando una ch600. Quisiera conectarla a través de las entredas de potencia que tiene. Si estas mismas las conecto en paralelo a los parlantes traseros del auto ¿ sobrecargaría la etapa de potencia de la radio ? o estas son de alta impedancia y no le afectaría ? Yo medí la impedancia de esas entradas en 200 ohm, pero podría haber una componente reactiva que mi hómetro no mida.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Nov 1, 2007)

hola diego.

no entiendo claramente tu pregunta, (Quisiera conectarla a través de las entredas de potencia que tiene.), ¿por donde mas podrias conectarla?

otra cosa (Si estas mismas las conecto en paralelo a los parlantes traseros del auto), entiendo que lo que pretendes es conectar los parlantes sacando una derivacion del cable RCA en paralelo hasta los parlantes traseros?

dices que mediste la impedancia y te da 200 ohm, si estoy mal que alguien me corrija pero entre mas lejos este el numero de cero (0) es menor la potencia y entre mas se acerque a cero (0) es mayor la potencia.

otra cosa diego, los radios que conosco aca en colombia, tienen salidas para amplificador y salidas para parlanteria, osea que podrias conectar tus parlantes traseros a las salidas del radio y no habria ningun problema.

finalmente: tienes algo concectado a las salidas del amplificador?, 

Att.


El Propio BLACHO.


----------



## jcs12 (Mar 26, 2009)

hola, estoy por instalar una potencia boss chaos cx1100 + sub woofer pionner de 12" modelo 307 D4, 350 rms, la potencia tira 250rms en 4ohms con fusible de 25amp, es monoblock(un canal), por ahora le puse cable de 10mm para el positivo(+) con su fusilera de 40 amperes y negativo tambien de 10mm(-) al chasis, compre cable de señal (rca) alta performance q viene con remote incluido, hasta ahi bien mi duda es que grosor de cable para parlante tendria que poner para el subwoofer, ademas va a hacer falta ponerle un capacitor para que no caiga la tension,  tengo un alternador de 55amp, y una bateria wiillard de 75 amp, todo andando ok, tambien cuento con un stereo pionner 1100,  saludos jcs12, espero una respuesta........


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2009)

"Es necesario que el negativo sea tan grueso como el positivo?"
Es ABSOLUTAMENTE NECESARIO!... hay algunos instaladores ESTUPIDOS con todas las letras que piensan que por el negativo circula menos corriente.

"Es necesario poner conectores para los cables o pueden ir directamente pelados y apretados en los tornillos de conexión de la potencia?"
Las dos alternativas son perfectamente validas, pero con terminales te aseguras un mejor contacto y un resultado mas estetico.

"Lo que pienso hacer es conectar en bridge el subwoofer y los 6x9 a los otros dos canales por separado. Esto estaria bien?"
Eso depende unicamente de la potencia, es una configuracion que no todas soportan. En el manual lo tiene que decir, en este tipo de configuracion no es llegar y conectar... hay que usar filtros de cruce (crossovers).

"En ese caso no se que hacer con la conexión de las salidas RCA del stereo y entradas de la potencia ya que el stereo tiene dos pares de Rca(2 front y 2 Rear) mas otro par de control de subwoofer y la potencia tiene cuatro entradas RCA una para cada canal pero yo cuento con solo dos RCA. Que tengo que hacer? comprar otro par de RCA o en caso de usar bifurcadores en donde van en la potencia o en el stereo"
Tenes que usar bifurcadores, o pasar dos rca mas. Es indistinto usar las salidas front o rear.

"Por otra parte entiendo que a los canales que se usan en Bridge no hace falta conectar las dos entradas respectivas de la potencia solo hace falta uno, en ese caso en el stereo tengo dos salidas para subwoofer, en cual de las dos iria?"
No, por mas que este en bridge hay que conectar todas las rca, igual depende del modelo de potencia.
Las de sub no las uses porque tiene que ir todo el espectro de frecuencias para los 6x9.

"Una vez instalado todo hay alguna idea basica para ecualizar todo esto? "
No se cual es tu concepto de "ecualizar", pero si te referis a ajustar graves,medios,agudos y subgraves lo tenes que hacer desde la fuente(el estereo) y desde la potencia. Lee el manual 

"Estoy también conectando una ch600. Quisiera conectarla a través de las entredas de potencia que tiene. Si estas mismas las conecto en paralelo a los parlantes traseros del auto ¿ sobrecargaría la etapa de potencia de la radio ? o estas son de alta impedancia y no le afectaría ? Yo medí la impedancia de esas entradas en 200 ohm, pero podría haber una componente reactiva que mi hómetro no mida."
Si te referis a conectar las salidas del amplificador a los altavoces traseros alimentados por el estereo... quemas el estereo...facil.

LA IMPEDANCIA NO SE MIDE CON EL MULTIMETRO! lo que medis es la RESISTENCIA.

"compre cable de señal (rca) alta performance"
Los cables de alta performance NO EXISTEN, son un engaño comercial para sacarle plata a la pobre gente.
Eso de "libre de oxigeno" y demas son solo argumentos de venta...

"ademas va a hacer falta ponerle un capacitor para que no caiga la tension"
Si la instalacion esta bien hecha no es indispensable el uso del capacitor, depende de varios factores pero si no cae mucho la tension con los golpes (los graves ) no hace falta.

"hasta ahi bien mi duda es que grosor de cable para parlante tendria que poner para el subwoofer"
El de mayor seccion posible, pero 6MM esta bien.

Cualquier duda.... aca estoy.. Saludos


----------



## ultrajohnny (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola Bladimir, que modales los mios. Con la emocion de todo lo realizado creo no haberte agradecido la GRAN AYUDA. Hace un rato acabo de desconectar todo ya que lo vendo *POR*q*UE* fui papá hace unos dias y no voy a usarlo. Tu guia paso a paso no solo fue de gran ayuda sino que me permitio conectar mas. Todo termino siendo un Pioneer 6800 con la boss ch600 que movia un woofer de 15' en cajon y un Sub Pioneer de 12' free air montado en luneta, ademas otra pote que movia lod 2 Pioneer de 6x9 tb en luneta y el 6800 movia directo 2 6 y 1/2 Pioneer y un par de tweeters B52 en el tablero. Particularmenete a mi y a los que se subieron a mi auto les gustaba mucho como sonaba. Muchisimas Gracias . Saludos


----------



## luicho92 (Dic 11, 2010)

el neutro puede ser de menor seccion,ya que por ejecto joule se pierde potencia en forma de calor


----------

